# Bir daha



## rupertbrooke

There is a cartoon where a mother is speaking to her young son about bed wetting. Both the statements are spoken by her. Here is the narrative:-
"yatağını ıslatman senin suçun değil, yavrum.   yalnız, renklilere beyazları aynı yıkama bir daha".
it seems to mean:-" your bed wetting is not your fault, darling. Only, whites & coloureds get the same wash bir daha".
The common meaning 'once more/again' doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Rallino

You got the verb wrong. Perhaps that's why it didn't make sense.
Yıkama is not _'the wash'_ in that sentence. It's the negative imperative of _yıkamak_, with the stress on the second syllable: _Yıkáma_ (Don't wash).

P.S. It's _renkliler*le*_*


----------



## jcpjcp

*yalnız, renklilere beyazları aynı yıkama bir daha = but don't wash the white and colored ones together again*.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks Rallino. Does aynı here therefore mean "at the same time"?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, it stands for _aynı anda._


----------



## rupertbrooke

For 'together' I had only learnt beraber/birlikte & müterafık.


----------



## Reverence

"Aynı" is misused here. It simply means "same"; it's not an adverb by itself. "Bir arada", "birlikte", etc. should have been used instead.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks Reverence. This use of aynı floored me.


----------

